# Casting Question



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Lets try a real casting question for a change.
I have noticed that on the backswing of the penulum cast that the weight is swung out in many different directions by different casters. I personally swing my weight out to 6 oclock but notice others swinging it to as far as 9 oclock. Is there a perfect place to swing or is it all a matter of choice?
Bob S


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Bob,

The clock alignments that I've seen usually orient 6 o'clock down the court. Which would put 12 o'clock in front of the caster when caster's back is to the court.

I'm not the one to be answering this question, though I can mention that I've seen it mostly suggested to swing weight out about 2 o'clock, depending, of course, on the starting foot position. Then it's up to the caster to keep the weight outside of the tip so it comes around that way, again depending on the individual caster's style. To do that, I've seen it "said" to bring the weight back from the 2 o'clock swing to 90 degrees from the rod, or also to bring it back so you can see the weight behind you as the weight rises and you turn your head down court. It's more involved than that simple explanation, but I hope that's clear, and also hope somebody who knows better chimes in!

Will.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Sorry for the confusion. I always think of 12 oclock as the direction to which I am casting.
bob


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Bob,

The important part is not were you swing the sinker but the position of the rod after the inswing, some casters rods will be at least 240° from their intended target and others will be around 300°. The further around the rod is (not the sinker) the greater the force is on the caster to hold the reel. 

Just imagine how much pressure is being applied by the sinker that is on 24' of mono (unstretched), the faster you move the more pressure is applied.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Thanks, I spend too much time thinking about what is right or wrong during this nasty winter. I can't wait to cast more often.
Bob S


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

The path of the sinker after the in-swing is far more important. Since you cast with a firm rod, you'll gain more distance by having the sinker accelerate around the tip rather than having it stay inside the tip. Once the sinker is in position, give it your normal hit. As always, it’s matter of personal taste and individual body mechanics. Good luck.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

*OK, I'm confused...*

Could someone post a really good description or an illustration of the pendulum cast? I think that the cast I think is the pendulum is not really it.

Maybe a downloadable video?

THANX,

Evan


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

There might be some casting on the Capitol Longcaster board. Breakaway USA has a verygood tape that will get you started and explain the different cast. It's a good tape and for 15-20 bucks well worth having.
Bob S


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Bob,
We do not have any videos on our site. You can see one the best at 

http://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/pend.html

Neil also has a great video.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Kingfisherman
Let me know if the video helps you. What area do you live in. Maybe we can get someone to help you out.?
Goodluck
Bob S


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks all,
The video did help, turns out I was doing it wrong. No wonder my distance (210-220 ft) was so bad .

Also, here's an animation (very crappy drawing, but it gets the point across) that is a little bit easier to understand than the Mackellow for the beginner.

Pendulum cast with funny cartoon 

Thanx for the help,
Evan


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

*PLEASE DON,T*

please don,t copy the animation evan it is way off the mark and probably very dangerous to attempt!

take another look at the way neil casts or better still get together with one of the guys in your area and they will help you make much faster progress than any video or book ever could.

regards peter


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

I would take Peters advice. The only thing you will learn from that cartoon cast is how to bleed.
bob


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Okay, cartoon was not correct.

My problem with the macknellow video was that I couldn't figure out what path the sinker takes.

The way I think of the pendulum is as follows:

The rod is extended out in the opposite direction of the cast with the weight hanging about two feet below the tip guide. The caster, using his arms much like how you saw wood, swings the weight back and forth a few times in the same direction the rod is pointing and then, on the outer-most point of the weight's swing, makes a forward cast.

What I'm not sure about is the path the sinker follows. Can someone give a simple explanation of that?

That is the only thing I can't figure out.

Peter,
I would love to get together with someone around here, but the problem is that with school and not being at home on the weekends, I have no time.
This summer when I take a trip to the beach I can get someone to teach me but until then I have to rely on explanations and videos(preferably free online videos since I am broke).  

Evan


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Kingfisherman
What you are doing is not right. My advice would be to learn the ground cast and then after being properly instructed learn the penulem cast. Learning to cast improperly will only make things worse. Goodluck to you.
Bob S


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

King,

We get together and cast regularly down here in wilmington. Come on down if you get the chance. Can give you tips on the ground cast and the pendulum.

Tommy


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

*Pedulum cast*

I personally have never seen the pen. cast performed in this manor it shows the caster compleating one 360 degree circle and loading on the 2nd swing has any one seen this cast performed in this fashion? If so does it create more distance???dcfishman


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

That cast is scary!


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

*Wait a minute, James, that was me!....*

.....didn't see the camera and they caught me in the act!  
Nothing like a good, scary cast.....


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

*So wait a minute...*

In the pendulum, does the line ever point skyward before the release?

I went to Capitol Longcasters and saw the video of LongRanger and Niel Macknellow casting in the stadium. It looked like the weight was spun on a near-vertical plane, then as the weight came back down it swung behind the sinker and that's when the rod was fully loaded and cast.

Tommy,
Like I said, I would love to come down and learn to cast with some of you guys. But I am only 15 and with school during the week and visiting relatives on Sundays, I am left with only Saturdays, and I am usually working then. If I get a chance you can bet I will find somewhere to meet with some people who can teach me how to cast, but right now I would like to at least learn the proper technique.

Bob,
I can throw a pretty good ground cast, usually out to around 100 yards with a 4oz king anchor, give or take 5 (measured using a line counter on the rod during the retrieve). Not tournament distance, but 300' is fine for an anchor. I've never tried to throw the pendulum, but hearing about some of the distances people on this board hit perked up my intrest. So I've been looking for sites that explain the pen. cast, but none of them are descriptive enough to understand well.

Evan


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

VA-Apraisr,

I've have seen you cast and that was NOT you (LOL). 

Evan,
Some people take the sinker high and some keep it low. I have been instructed by Peter Thain, Andy Miller, and Neil Mackellow; three top instructors and casters. Each of them has a different style but they all cast a long way. As a general rule it is better wait until you can cast 200 yards before starting on a pendulum. Since you have copy of Neil's video take a look at his Aerialized Ground Cast. If you have a questions, just ask Neil directly. He goes by the name of Blackbeard on this board. You can search for one of his posts and send him a PM, or just post it here and we'll all join in. 

Never use a pendulum on a beach when other people are within 300 or 400 yards. There are several ways to guide the sinker back during the cast, so first you'll need to pick a style. Do you like the sinker high or low in the air? Neil's cast is very simple once you understand it.
1. Swing the sinker out
2. Follow the sinker out with the tip and level the rod with the ground.
3. Simply raise the tip and pause.
4. As the sinker pivots and climbs, gently turn into the cast.
5. The finish is the same as your ground cast.

Now, you know why you need a good ground cast before you start working on a pendulum. Every flaw in your ground cast is magnified in your pendulum. Take another look at Neil's video and you should have a better understanding of the cast by following the notes above. This is help you understand the cast but that is a long way from doing it. Neil showed me more in 30 minutes than I learned from his video in two years of viewing. I hope you are smarter than me. In two days, Peter and Andy answered questions I had for four years. You should understand the pendulum but stick with the ground cast for now. I hope this helps.

Neil is coming back to Delaware May 15th & 16th for another two day seminar for Capital Longcasters. Maybe you can make it.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

what about brighton or unitech style? i've read several times that it is better for situations where there is less room, such as a pier. How do they work?


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Kingfisher23,

Have you seen this thread - Casting help in NC. There are several of us in your area who are looking to get together and Saturday is about the only day we can meet.

We're all looking to improve and have a good depth of experience.

Think about it.

Fishrung


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

james. am i, or have i missed something. you said neil is coming to de. may 15-16. i haven't heard. i'd like to say hello.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

LongRanger,
Sorry for the confusion. I do not own Niel's video, the video I refered to in my post was the one you posted here. Also, thank you for your explanation of the cast. Applying that explanation to the clip of the stadium casting has finally clarified the pendulum cast. Thank you.

FishRung,
I did read the thread and I am considering coming some time in the near future.

Again, thanks to all who replied and all the help you gave.

Evan


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Billr,
You did not miss anything. The webpage is not up yet, but the details are the same as last year. We have another long distance fishing clinic followed by a week of surf fishing with Neil on the Jersey Coast. He has a freind in New Jersey that has invited him to spend a week fishing for stripers on the beach after the clinic. Clinic students are invited to spend the week fishing with Neil if they have the time. We'll have more details once the website is online. 

Evan,
That explains why you had trouble understanding the cast. The baseball event does not show enough of the swing. I altered my cast for extreme accuracy in the stadium, so the form is a little rough. Compare the smooth easy styles that Neil and I use to the video clip linked above. Notice that our casts are slower and more controlled and yet they go further. Stick to the ground cast until you can cast over 600 feet. 

Bluerunner,
It is good to see that you are still in the game. Are you coming to Wilmington, NC in March for the casting competition? I use the Brighton for fishing. Peter Thain can cast over 600 feet using a Brighton. I'm good to the 500's. Most people can reach over 400 feet with a 5oz sinker. It is the safest of the advanced styles. It is to the perfect cast in any crowd.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Longranger,

Please send me details of the Wilmington, NC event or point me to where I can find them. I want to be there.

Thanks

Fishrung


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

The event details can be found on www.sportcastusa.org


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

i doubt i'll be there, haven't had much chance to practice here at school, and my equipment isn't quite where I want it to be. If I come, I want to know that I can compete. Give me a couple of years and some money to get a conventional rod and reel, and i'll be hitting the events.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Some people cast 100 feet and others cast 800. It is a great place to see and learn.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Spent 2 hours today casting on one of my grandfather's fields in Caswell. I hit a new personal best with my OTG, threw 160 yds and stripped the reel. Now I need a bigger reel and more line.

Not exactly tournament distance yet, but I have plenty of time.  

Evan


----------

